
What Makes the iPhone 6S Waterproof - SQL2219
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/gadgets/a17602/iphone-6s-waterproof-ifixit/
======
lockyc
I think waterproof is a bit of an overstatement. I think it would be to reduce
the chances of sweat and humidity affecting the phone.

~~~
Someone
Water-resistant probably is the better term, but _" a video from YouTuber Zach
Straley​ shows the iPhone 6S and 6S Plus functioning underwater for an hour
and emerging pretty much unscathed."_ seems fairly waterproof to me, given
what the competition write about their waterproof phones
[http://support.sonymobile.com/global-
en/dm/waterproof/](http://support.sonymobile.com/global-en/dm/waterproof/)

~~~
shalmanese
Water pressure goes up pretty quickly with depth which means items that are
completely water resistant at very shallow depths can quickly lose their water
resistance.

Plus, any seals may not be statistically perfect and could degrade over time.

The reason why Apple hasn't marketed the claim is likely the one most people
assume: They don't want to be responsible for warranty repairs for any water
damage until they're confident about their process.

------
Animats
Since you can't replace the battery, or at least you're not supposed to, I'm
surprised the whole unit isn't welded shut at the factory. Ultrasonic welding
will work, even for dissimilar materials, and there are techniques for doing
it close to electronic components without damage.[1]

[1]
[http://www.azom.com/article.aspx?ArticleID=10045](http://www.azom.com/article.aspx?ArticleID=10045)

~~~
jklp
Can ultrasonic welds come apart? I think it's Apple's intention that consumers
aren't supposed to replace the batteries but instead Apple technicians

~~~
Animats
Why bother? Apple's manufacturing cost isn't that high. When the battery dies,
Apple can just sell you a new one with a trade-in.

------
9935c101ab17a66
I know this was probably some washed up hack of an editor and not the author
of the actual story but the title reads:

> Here's What's Making the iPhone 6S Secretly Waterproof > You only have to
> tear it open to find out

And the article then concludes.

>OK so there's definitely some waterproofing at work here. Then why didn't
Apple mention it? Probably because it isn't complete. The headphone jack and
speaker grill are still vulnerable to water damage, so the phone isn't really
waterproof. At least not yet. It's understandable that Apple wouldn't want to
advertise a feature while it's still half-baked.

What in the actual fuck? Not only is this an attempt to garner readers with a
click-baity article title, the SAME ARTICLE explicitly contradicts the click-
bait headline. Honestly can't get much shittier than this.

~~~
unwind
I also enjoyed this gem:

 _iFixit even found what appear to be silicone seals around the logic gates of
the iPhone 's logic board._

That really helps build my trust for Popular Mechanics.

------
J_Darnley
The operating system of course! (It also lets you charge the battery by
placing the phone in a microwave.)

